
Puck.js – the ground-breaking bluetooth beacon by Gordon Williams - arash_milani
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gfw/puckjs-the-ground-breaking-bluetooth-beacon
======
gfwilliams
Thanks for submitting this! I'm the developer, so if you have any questions
just let me know :)

